# Tyre Dressing



## paul mersea (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi there can anybody give me any ideas which tyre dressing product to use i already use wheel cleaner and brushes etc but need to invest in some tyre products.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

loads to pick from, make sure the tyres are clean (good scrub with a brush and some degreaser or all purpose cleaner), to get the best results..


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

I do my alloys with Bilberry and tyres with Megs Endurance. Happy with result!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

There are quite a few out there now but I use Gtechniq T1, it's long lasting and leaves the tyre not too shiny, but if thats what you want. Just apply another coat. Best to give your tyres a good scrub with some APC or degreaser and a nylon brush to get off any scud for best results with the tyre dressing.

Kev beat me to it. Lol.


----------



## paul mersea (Feb 25, 2013)

I heard great results from Bilberry wheel cleaner ive got to order some stuff from ebay next week so i will have a look at Megs aswell many thanks.


----------



## paul mersea (Feb 25, 2013)

The APC i take it you mean Daisy or something similar


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I find Meguiars Endurance tyre gel good. 

Can pick it up at Halfords.


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm a bit of a new boy on here but I'll second Megs Endurance!
Apply it wearing vinyl gloves (its a quite thick/gooey) using a cut off from a car sponge.
Don't put too much on tho coz it will fling off down the side of ur car.
Looks great and lasts ages.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

AS highstyle
Megs endurance
Gtechniq t1
Zaino z16
Carpro perl

All good dressings and all last reasonably well. As kev stated prep the tyres well before applying to get the best out of the dressing.


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Pinnacle Black Onyx Tyre Gel is my fav but expensive


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma RD50 or CarPro PERL :thumb:

Megs Endurance is ok but there is better.


----------



## Ovaltine (Feb 13, 2013)

I tried AS Highstyle the other day and it came out really nice, goes on nice and easy and dries with a not too over the top shine.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq T1 for durability or Carpro PERL. Similar looks but PERL does not last as long.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Pinnacle Black Onyx is the don of dresssings ime,for looks/durability.


----------



## paul mersea (Feb 25, 2013)

So many to choose from thanks to all.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is right Paul plenty to go at, find one where you like the look, I brush my megs on with a cut down paint brush does take longer no fling if you like that shine. 

John Tht


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Zaino is great - but like others have said, make sure you use some APC first!


----------



## MaDGeoff (Feb 12, 2013)

I have found wet and black suits my needs and as it was on 3 for 2 at B&Q and already a £1 cheaper per bottle than halfrauds it suited my pocket too!...... although I may run out in 2 years


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Meguiars tyre gel for me as well. I apply it with a small paint brush. Gives great results that last. As said earlier don't put too much on as it will spit over your wheels and paintwork unless you can give it a couple of days to dry properly


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

I use an apc first then autobrites berry blast tyre and trim gel a little goes a long way and doesn't fling off.


Sent from a better phone than the last one.


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

AG Tyre dressing always loved it, I tried megs hot shine tyre dressing but I found it to shiney/ wet look it looked wike id dipped the tyre in silicone


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

i'm not a fan of the shiney slippery silicone stuff i like a natural clean satin look so i use Prima Nero :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm a big fan of rd50, but even with very clean tyres I find it can still be picky on wether it bonds or not

Been using AG trade product called rubber cleaner plus lately. Same finish as rd50 but has adhered to every tyre I've needed it to. Love the stuff now

Few photos


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

paul mersea said:


> The APC i take it you mean Daisy or something similar


APC All Purpose Cleaner. I use Tesco stuff as recommended here..smells nice too 

Dogfox


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Very Easy, PERL 1-1.


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Another vote for daisy before any dressing application!


----------



## rob - 73 (Aug 9, 2011)

AG Tyre dressing foam gets my vote, been using it for years.

Spray on foam.. Then walk away.. Well ok a quick wipe to get rid of any excess on the rims.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Wolfs Black out,ZAINO Z16,Armor all tyre shine,CG hyper coat


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Gtechniq T1 is the best one I've used.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Godderz23 said:


> Gtechniq T1 is the best one I've used.


+1 to this, withstood 10:1 g101 so it's good. I put megs endurance on top and the megs has gone and t1 is still there I need to get some more.

Where do people recodmmend? Sorry for hijacking!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Fiesta-125 said:


> +1 to this, withstood 10:1 g101 so it's good. I put megs endurance on top and the megs has gone and t1 is still there I need to get some more.
> 
> Where do people recodmmend? Sorry for hijacking!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Try this link for the GTechniq 
http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/


----------

